# Rennradstrecken rund um Wiesbaden???



## CCCP (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

obwohl dies ein MTB Forum ist, fahren bestimmt einige von euch auch Rennrad. Ich wollte wissen, kann mir jemand paar Strecken rund um Wiesbaden empfehlen? Ich habe über die Strecke nach Ried gehört, kenne allerdings nicht den genaueren Verlauf, sehe auch meisten Richtung Rüdesheim unterwegs. 

Falls von euch einige mit Rennrad unterwegs sind, würde mich einen oder anderen mal gerne anschließen.

P.S. Finde, dass man Grundlagenbereich GA1 mit Rennrad besser trainieren kann. Mit MTB ist es im Taunus sehr schwer diesen Bereich einzuhalten bei vernünftiger Trittfrequenz und wie bei heutigem Wetter, muss man nicht anschließend 1 Stunde mit Putzen verbringen.


----------



## Eisenfaust (16. Februar 2004)

Auch mit dem MTB kann man vernünftig auf der Straße 'holzen', nicht jeder kann sich ein Zweitrad leisten.
Ich fahre ab und an die Strecke Mainz - Wiesbaden - Schierstein - Wickert(?) Geisenheim/Rüdesheim. Ich kenne die Ortsnamen nicht, weil ich meist frei nach Schnauze fahre und in der regel solange strampele, bis ich fast umkippe (ich weiß, kein gutes Training, ist nur als Entschuldigung gemeint). Die Strecke nach Rüdesheim ist ganz passabel, leider hat man aber je näher man Rüdesheim kommt, immer mehr Autos um sich herum.
Auf der rheinland-pfälzischen Seite gibt es eine sehr schöne 'Heizerstrecke' ins Rheinhessische, die ich sehr oft im Sommer fahre. Mit dem RR ist es sicher schneller und weiter zu handhaben. Auch hier: Ortsnamen sind wie Schall und Rauch, ich orientiere mich nach Leitpfosten : Mainz raus Richtung Mainz-Hechtsheim-Ebersheim/Wackernheim. Nicht Abbiegen, sondern weiter Richtung Alzey. Dazwischen kommen noch einige Orte, Undenheim(?), ich bin leider ortsunkundig und eine Karte habe ich nicht im Labor. Auf dieser Strecke bringst Du etwa 120 km zusammen, mit dem MTB in etwas mehr als 4 Stunden zu schaffen, mit dem RR sicherlich wesentlich schneller. Die Strecke Rüdesheim bringt nur 70 km auf den Tacho, vielleicht kann man ja auch etwas weiter abseits des Rheines fahren, ich habe es noch nie ausprobiert.
Nunja, ich weiß nicht wieviel Interesse an der dieseitigen Streckenführung liegt. Für mich ist es stets ein Horror, von Mainz nach Wiesbaden rüber zu fahren, vielleicht ist es umgekehrt ebenso. Abgase, wilde Autoidioten usw.
Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CCCP (16. Februar 2004)

Ich möchte bitte keine Diskussion auslösen, ob es mit MTB genauso gut Grundlagen zu trainieren geht. Natürlich geht es genauso gut und es ist mir klar, dass neben dem Taunus andere Strecken gibt.

Ich habe neben dem MTB auch ein Rennrad und es wäre sehr schade, wenn dieser verrosten würde, außerdem bisschen Abwechslung tut auch gut.

@Eisenfaust: Danke für den Tipp, ich denke auch, dass andere Seite vom Rhein nicht so überlastet und dadurch angenehmer zu fahren ist und mit der Fahrt von WI nach MZ habe ich absolut kein Problem.


----------



## Eisenfaust (16. Februar 2004)

CCCP schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte bitte keine Diskussion auslösen, ob es mit MTB genauso gut Grundlagen zu trainieren geht. Natürlich geht es genauso gut und es ist mir klar, dass neben dem Taunus andere Strecken gibt.
> 
> Ich habe neben dem MTB auch ein Rennrad und es wäre sehr schade, wenn dieser verrosten würde, außerdem bisschen Abwechslung tut auch gut.
> 
> @Eisenfaust: Danke für den Tipp, ich denke auch, dass andere Seite vom Rhein nicht so überlastet und dadurch angenehmer zu fahren ist und mit der Fahrt von WI nach MZ habe ich absolut kein Problem.



Gut, keine Diskussion, ich weiß selber, daß es mit dem MTB oftmals nicht möglich ist ... ich wollte es nur als Entschuldigung anführen, ich kann eben nicht anders ...

Also, da ist mir noch eine 'nette' Strecke eingefallen, die ich im Sommer sehr gerne fahre. Von Mainz über Stadecken/Elsheim - Jugenheim - ein paar Käffer Richtung Sprendlingen. Ich drehe eine Runde bis Bad Kreuznach, Besuch ein paar Anwälte, fülle meine Flaschen und fahre dann über Windesheim Richtung Bingen zurück. Ab bzw. in der Nähe Bingen gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, ich verfahre mich regelmäßig. Entweder über Bingen und am Rhein entlang zurück via Ingelheim nach Mainz und dann nach WI zurück, oder, wenns ein paar Steigungen und Kilometer mehr sein dürfen, kurz vor Bingen (mir fallen die öden Ortsnamen nicht ein, Bingen-XXXLLXLSSL, ein für mein Ohr komischer Name) auf die Rheinseite in Fahrtrichtung rechts und dann den Weg in Richtung Wörrstadt antreten. Da kommt erst eine recht gemeine langezogene Schnellstraße, die aber in eine Steigung übergeht und dann kann man schön schnell den Berg hochkurven. Du fährst dann auf die Anhöhe zurück, von wo aus Du von Mainz kommend in Richtung St. Johann (Richtung Sprendlingen) fährst, auf der Anhöhe ist eine fernmeldetechnische Relaisstation, dort wieder links über einen Kreisel nach Stadecken und Mainz zurück. Ich bin früher immer die Essenheimer Höhe von Stadecken aus strassenmäßig hochgefahren, zwei Kilometer ein bißchen Steigung, mit dem MTB eine Keulerei, mehr als 14 km/h krieg ich da nie drauf. Mit dem RR dürfte das etwas zügiger gehen. Mit dem MTB ziehe ich die Strecke über die Weinberge vor, da gibt es nette Bewirtschaftungswege, die bei Essenheim münden. 
Mein Portfolio an Strecken ist nicht sonderlich, ich habe auch nie Buch über die Streckenführung geführt, aber bei Interesse kann ich das nachlegen.


----------



## CCCP (16. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank, werde morgen erst mal den ersten Vorschlag testen.

Zweiten Vorschlag finde ich auch gut, werde allerdings bisschen abändern, da ich keine Anwälte in Bad Kreuznach habe, somit werde ich wahrscheinlich kurz vor Kreuznach über Bosenheim-Planig-Ippesheim nach Gensingen reinfahren und da habe ich paar Bekannte für evtl. Wasservorräte nachfüllen und ab da über Ingelheim nach Wiesbaden.


----------



## CCCP (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo Eisenfaust,

habe heute deinen ersten Vorschlag probegefahren und fand es gut bis auf die Fahrt durch WI und MZ. Jede rote Ampel gehörte mir, genervte Autofahrer und ich kam mir als Katalysator vor. Ab MZ-Hechtsheim gings dann angenehmer und konnte man endlich frische Luft und Umgebung genießen. Ganz bis nach Alzey habe ich aus Zeitmangel ( oder weil ich zu langsam war) nicht geschafft.

Während der Tour sind mir paar Fragen eingefallen. Darf man auf der Strasse fahren, obwohl neben einen Radweg gibt ( weil diese meistens überfüllt bzw. in sehr schlechtem Zustand sind)? Und darf man auf der Kraftfahrtstrasse mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs sein? Gibt es auch einen Strafkatalog für Radfahrer? Muss auch ein Rennrad straßentauglich sein ( Licht, Reflektoren, Schutzbleche etc...)  

Ich weiß diese Fragen muss man vor der Fahrt beantworten können und nicht während der Fahrt einfallen? Nobody is perfect.


----------



## CCCP (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Frank,

das war wirklich ein sehr interessanter Thread, es wurden somit alle meine Fragen beantwortet. Ich habe erst einen Tag mit Rennrad gefahren und mindestens 80 % der beschriebenen Fällen kamen mir sehr bekannt vor, was ich sehr schade finde. Somit denke ich, daß es nur besser werden kann und wünsche allen RR besonders guten Schutzengel auf MTB kennt man die Probleme Gott sei Dank nicht, zumindest geht's mir so. Aber ich denke man muß sich nicht einschüchtern lassen und Idioten gibt es überall und auf beiden Seiten. 

Somit möchte ich meine Frage eingrenzen und nach besonders sicheren Strecken rund um Wiesbaden fragen??? Wobei man nie und niergendwo sicher ist.


----------



## CCCP (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Frank,

ich find's auch, daß bei uns mehr zivilisierter zugeht. Bin heute die B42 nach Rüdesheim und zurück gefahren, bis auf paar mal Huppe war ganz ok.  

Würdest du die B9 nach Worms für eine Tagestour empfehlen ???


----------



## Rafael (20. Februar 2004)

Hi, 

du bist doch nicht auf der B42a gefahren, wegen dem Gehupe? grins! 

Es gibt um Wi rum eine menge geniale Strecken für alle Anforderungen.
Von locker bis Lampen aus. Die meisten Autofahrer sind auch sehr tolerant bis auf wenige ausnahmen mit Delle im Dach o. Seitenteil.

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt setze ich mich naher mal aufs RR ca. 14 Uhr.
Es sind alle herzlich eingeladen die Zeit u. Lust haben. Lockere Runde, Strecke noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Eisenfaust (20. Februar 2004)

So, nachdem ich ziemlich viel Zeit mit dem genannten Thread wegen Fahren auf der Straße vergeudet habe, jetzt ein paar Worte zum Wochenende.#

@CCCP: Es freut mich, daß Dir die Strecke gefallen hat. In der Tat wird sie ab MZ-Hechtsheim erst schön. Allerdings ab Hechtsheim gibt es definitiv keine Radwege mehr, zumindest keine, die mir augefällig gewesen wären.

Prinzipiell gibt es eine Benutzungspflicht des Radweges für Radfahrer, wenn der Radweg als solcher mit dem blauen Radwegsymbol gekennzeichnet ist. Von einer Benutzung abzusehen ist dann, wenn der Radweg unpassierbar wäre oder die Fahrt auf diesem mit einem erheblichen Risiko für Leib, Leben und die allgemeine Verkehrssicherheit verbunden wäre, siehe Berlin, dort sind in der Tat in einigen Stadtbezirken die Radwege so schlecht, daß einstweilig die Nutzungspflicht aufgehoben wurde.

Kraftfahrstraßen, die mit dem blauen Schild, auf dem uns ein kleines Auto frontal 'entgegenlächelt', gekennzeichnet sind, dürfen von Nichtkraftfahrern NICHT benutzt werden. Wird man erwischt, kann es auch als Nicht-Pkw-Fahrer Punkte in Flensburg geben.

Und nun zu einem Ding, das ich nicht genau kenne. Ich erspare es mir, jetzt den IURIS-Katalog anzuwerfen, um im Bibliothekssystem der Uni diesbezüglich nachzusehen. Es gibt, soweit ich weiß, für RR eine Ausnahmeregelung was die Verkehrstauglichkeit des RR gemäß StVO und die zwingende Vorschrift zur Benutzung eines Radweges betrifft. Belehrt mich eines Besseren, aber ich denke, es gibt da folgendes: wird das RR zum Zwecke der Ausübung des Rennsportes benutzt und ist es leichter bzw. nicht schwerer als 9kg, dann darf damit auch auf der Straße gefahren werden, auch wenn ein Radweg vorhanden ist. Ob das nun nur für Überlandstrecken oder auch Stadtstrecken gilt, weiß ich nicht, ich meine das gilt nur für Überland bei gleichzeitiger Präsenz eines Radweges. Am Rhein entlang in Richtung Bingen darf man deshalb auch auf der Landstraße fahren, auch wenn es den Radweg gibt.

Ich bin mir sehr unsicher, da ich die o.g. Aussage von einem RR-Fahrer vor Jahren in Karlsruhe erfuhr. Vielleicht erkundigt man sich mal bei einem Sachverständigen in Sachen Vekehrsrecht oder in einem RR-Sportverein. 

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## CCCP (21. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

noch mal Danke an alle für die Tipps.

@Rafael: Habe deine Antwort zu spät gelesen, sonst wäre gerne mitgefahren, hätte evtl am So zw. 11:00-14:00 Uhr Zeit, falls du fährst, dann komme ich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

